# The Dumbo gene



## WashingtonCowgirl

The other day I found SUPER nice Dumbo HMPK make at Petco for $12, so I bought him, of course  But that got me thinking about breeding him, and the dumbo gene. Why is it seen only in HMPKs? Is expression possible with other tail types? How inheritable is it say with a male who expresses it and a female non carrier? In a hypothetical spawn with 100 fry how many will have a dumbo phenotype? Im thinking about spawning him as he is a bubble nest machine, not to mention nearly symmetrical with a nice blue butterfly HMPK female if I can find one.

Here is a video of the little guy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdUsxxmUH78&feature=youtu.be


----------



## MrVampire181

Not sure but I believe it causes health issues and tbh really throws off the point of symmetrical fish. not something id breed for.


----------



## MrVampire181

I forgot. nice fish. not a fan of the dumbo but nice in general.


----------



## mernincrazy8525

i have found that only some fry show dumbo ears, because i have one myself that i bred. And halfmoons can have dumbo ears.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

MrVampire181 said:


> Not sure but I believe it causes health issues and tbh really throws off the point of symmetrical fish. not something id breed for.


But if the "ears" are symmetrical as well how does it throw off anything?


----------



## vette91

there are about 6 "Dumbo" Halfmoons on the second page of the halfmoon section on aquabid. just saw them today. All males though


----------



## Bambi

I've seen it on hm's as well.

I know from what i've seen a dumbo to a dumbo will produce alot/all dumbo fry.
Not sure how it fares against a regular betta.

Most of the dumbo's i've seen are giant hmpk salamanders. So that would probably explain why yours is a plakat, easier to find and breed in mass quantities to breed. That also goes for his coloring( I see some of the white butterfly outlining that goes with salamanders, though you're boy looks blue and not pinkie purple).


----------



## mernincrazy8525

I bred my dumbo to a regular female, so thats why i got like one or two dumbos.


----------



## Punki

oh my goodness, hes so pretty and adorable!


----------



## Ajones108

I was wondering if the Dumbo gene was really something worth breeding for. Sure it's a beautiful aesthetic quality but what does this do to the fish long term?


----------



## purplemuffin

I wonder the same thing as well. I'd be interested in hearing from owners of 'dumbo' bettas on how well they seem to do and how 'big' the ears can get before causing issues with the fish. I'm not too big of a fan of the look myself, but I know it's an interesting gene, and I know how new genes are often controversial when they first come out until it is proven that it doesn't hurt the animal.


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl

Ajones108 said:


> I was wondering if the Dumbo gene was really something worth breeding for. Sure it's a beautiful aesthetic quality but what does this do to the fish long term?


Not to turn this into a huge debate or anything, but if you'd like to put things that way then what does having fins so large that is it almost hard for them to get to the surface of their tanks, or is an effort to swim anywhere? (a lot of HM and DT are like this) What does that do for the fish long term? How about a CT's rays? What does that do? I can tell you - Nothing. Notta. Zip. Bettas are bred for beauty. Period.



purplemuffin said:


> I wonder the same thing as well. I'd be interested in hearing from owners of 'dumbo' bettas on how well they seem to do and how 'big' the ears can get before causing issues with the fish.


As you saw on the video, Pj's are pretty large, however he gets along just fine. He is a feisty little one, ALWAYS flaring at my CT male who is in the next tank. I feed live gut-loaded guppy fry 3-4 times a week and his are always gone first, even with his "jazz hands" The only downside I've seen so far is it is impossible to take a picture of him, as they are always blurry, hence the video


----------



## mernincrazy8525

haha.jazz hands. that made my day!!! and my dumbo swims just like any other betta i have.


----------



## LaLaLeyla

Holy o.o


----------



## MrVampire181

so Linda Olson was saying that its a new development in bettas, so I guess as long as its not difficult for them to swim its no problem breeding. so good luck breeding of you choose to.


----------



## Sena Hansler

HAHA....jazz hands.  beautiful fish though


----------



## LittleBettaFish

I have an imported HMPK dumbo ears betta. I thought it was a cruel characteristic to breed into bettas until I got one of my own.

'Big Ears' has enormous pectorals, and has never shown the slightest difficulty in swimming. In fact, he's one of the more active and aggressive males I own. He's constantly patrolling, building bubble-nests and showing off for the two females next door. 

Here's a video of him from the seller - 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65#p/u/46/PI599e3ZY9k

However, I think it is a strain to put on a HM. That is a lot of weight to carry for a fish, and unless breeders start going for a thicker more muscular body in correlation to bigger pectoral and caudal fins, it's going to cause issues.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I think closest I had was Crayola who had super long pectoral fins... I do not know if that is the same, lol. Then again he had all around long fins 

I love the look of those bettas...


----------



## TielBird101

WOW!! He's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler

LittleBettaFish said:


> I have an imported HMPK dumbo ears betta. I thought it was a cruel characteristic to breed into bettas until I got one of my own.
> 
> 'Big Ears' has enormous pectorals, and has never shown the slightest difficulty in swimming. In fact, he's one of the more active and aggressive males I own. He's constantly patrolling, building bubble-nests and showing off for the two females next door.
> 
> Here's a video of him from the seller -
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Fishchick65#p/u/46/PI599e3ZY9k
> 
> However, I think it is a strain to put on a HM. That is a lot of weight to carry for a fish, and unless breeders start going for a thicker more muscular body in correlation to bigger pectoral and caudal fins, it's going to cause issues.


That's true... because a lot of bettas may have longer fins (more weight) and even thicker fins (even more weight) and if the body mass is not equal to or more than the fins there will definitely be issues - sometimes not right away, but in the future.


----------



## dramaqueen

I don't really care for the "big ears". It just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## CodeRed

I've never liked Big Ears simply because a betta's main method of swimming is with their pectorals. Adding the extra weight seems like an unnecessary adjustment that could hamper the fish in the future, as it slows down abd weakens with age. Then you also have to consider the possibility of the betta being so irritated by these over-large fins that it could, potentially, begin to bite them. If, on accident, that fish ripped the pectoral completely off...? That could mean death for the fish. IMO it is conpletely different to breed the long fin types into a betta than to alter their main method of transportation. When beauty hampers the life if the animal then I think enough is enough. For now the fish might be fine, but is it really so beautiful that it's worth the life of the fish?


----------



## betta dude

dumbo means big flare right


----------



## youlovegnats

betta dude said:


> dumbo means big flare right


No. 
Dumbo is the gene that extends the pectoral fins, making them look like big ears. 
Hence the name "Dumbo".


----------



## Larkspur

If anyone was interested I found this dumbo girl on AB she's soo cute :3
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1319669450


----------



## youlovegnats

Aww she's cute but...why are her pecs shredded?? o__O


----------



## Larkspur

I'm not sure I was wondering that myself, I just thought maybe they grew that way?


----------



## betta dude

oh dumbo meand big fins ok


----------



## youlovegnats

o___o Looks like they were torn to me. :< Poor girl. 

Betta dude- It means larger *Pectoral Fins*, not "big fins".


----------



## Larkspur

My petco has 3 dumbo hmpk two are blue and one is like a purplegrayish red I'm tempted to buy the royal blue butterfly :3


----------



## kingbettas

I just brought a very nice dumbo female she's the most active fish I have ever had! she seems to be able to swim very well and seems very happy. I understand people are wary of something new but I really like them and don't see many problems with it.
I'm about to tr and breed her with a special halfmoon I have will post all pics when I get a chance!


----------

